# South of Boston Shotokan Classes



## Bobby135 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello All,

I am looking to get back into martial arts again.  I have spent many years away, more so from Shotokan Karate than any othe martial arts.  I left Karate for some time and have realized that I was so close to obtaining my black belt that I wish I had stayed to reach that achievement.  I am now looking to attain that.  The problem is that I have recently moved to Hull, Massachusetts.  This is about 22 mile south of Boston in a rather odd location.  I was wondering if anyone here knew of any schools close by that train in Shotokan.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you near North Andover or Mansfield?

My Instructor is friends with some of the guys at this school...  http://www.american-te.com


----------



## Bobby135 (Sep 18, 2007)

I appreciate the lead, but both of those places are more than an hour away from me.

Thanks,
BObby


----------

